# So, this buck..........



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

.......much debate between us on this guy at the lease this weekend so I'll ask here.

Normally, we are MLD but reduced hunters due to construction has us on normal TPWD (non-MLD) restrictions.

Erath County.

Age, score and does he make 13".

Go!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Shoot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

3.5 maybe 4.5. Over 13"


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

4.5 138 yup


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

4.5 yo. 13 4/8" wide. Tapes 115". Dust em.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> 4.5 yo. 13 4/8" wide. Tapes 115". Dust em.


Agreed, but i may give him about 5" to make 120.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Chooot Him..


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

3.5
115"
Legal

Be sweet in two years 

You gotta do what fits your scenario.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, shoot if you so desire.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes I think he us wider than the min

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

REALLY close on the TPWD min, really close. STUPID law!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Shoot that sucker. Make some sausage & rock.
Where you at I can help?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

category5 said:


> really close on the tpwd min, really close. Stupid law!


game on!!!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> game on!!!!


I think it's "not all who wander are lost"


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Another location. He's the one on the right.


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

*buck*

After looking at the last pic, I agree with 3 1/2. with the two stickers and the beginning of the ninth point, plus very iffy on the width, unless you're worried about neighbors...give him another year at least. He could have some very good potential.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Another location. He's the one on the right.


Wait, what the heck is wrong with the one on the left????


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes he passes easily


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Wait, what the heck is wrong with the one on the left????


 Nothing, but I think he is a year younger than the buck in question.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*deer*

3.5.......118..i gave him 14 inches inside spread....let him walk another year....imo


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

i didnt read any of the comments above but id say hes for sure mature and legal. my guess would be 4.5-5 years old and 13.5"


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Age is a little tougher. It was a good year with a lot of browse. I think he goes 123" with the mass.
Not a bad buck.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm going against the crowd and say that buck is 5.5 plus. Look at the size of skull from top of head to bottom of jaw.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

On a side note, glad it worked out where you get to hunt this year.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> I'm going against the crowd and say that buck is 5.5 plus. Look at the size of skull from top of head to bottom of jaw.


I agree with you. That buck looks old in the face.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I can't put a day over 3.5 on that deer.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> I'm going against the crowd and say that buck is 5.5 plus. Look at the size of skull from top of head to bottom of jaw.


I said 4.5 on my first post, but if i missed it, it would be to the young side. I don't see 3.5 at all, body is too developed.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I say he is 3.5 and really needs at least another year if you can get your other lease members to agree to let him walk.

He has some good characteristics that he could share with the girls this year..


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

120" not going to make it to 13"



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Take him


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice character in the horns ......... BANG


----------

